# 1/96 Revell Saturn V



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Has anyone ever built this kit and if so, what did you think of it? How is the detail of the model? I understand that the main fuel tanks are made by rolling flat pre-printed sheets. Would you consider this a first-rate scale model of the Saturn v?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

If you Google "revell" and "saturn V" and "detail" together, you'll find quite a few links. Here's one:
http://ricksternbach.com/SatV/Saturn_V_Clinic.html

Apparently there are a number of inaccuracies that can be addressed with detail sets.
http://mek.kosmo.cz/newware/#Kits%20and%20detail%20sets
http://mek.kosmo.cz/newware/nw008.htm


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I still have my original build-up from 1969. there are minor repairable inaccuracies, which I'll get around to taking care of "one of these days".
The biggest problem is the hollow rocket stages, which by themselves threaten to dismantle themselves due to the weight of their own end pieces when you seperate them from the assembled rocket.
By itself, and built out of the box, in all honestly, it's a decent kit, and I'm happy to still have it.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

myk said:


> Has anyone ever built this kit and if so, what did you think of it? How is the detail of the model? I understand that the main fuel tanks are made by rolling flat pre-printed sheets. Would you consider this a first-rate scale model of the Saturn v?


I have one in progress. It takes a lot of work to get one decent. You have to treat the kit as a source of parts for scratch building.

The various sections are the wrong length. And, as you note, the tanks are styrene wraps of dubious strength.

A tip: A standard sewer pipe is nearly spot on for the right diameter of the 1st and 2nd stages. Reenforce with .04x.04 strips under compression to ensure the tube is circular.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

If you're interested in "real space" models, there's one page you simply HAVE to check out...

http://www.ninfinger.org/~sven/models/models.html


----------

